# How do you Deal with Sleep in your Schedule?



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay NTs, ironically, I'm pretty tired right now as I am typing this, but I wanted to get this thread out there as soon as possible.

We live in a very busy world. We want to fill up the time with thoughts and analysis and sometimes we wish our days would let us think/analyze/philosophize/plan/execute more than they currently do. 

Across time individuals have thrown around ideas like polyphasic sleep, coffee, various stimulants, exercise, and diet modification. So I'm here to ask, what works for you, or more accurately, what do you _make_ work for you? I'm very curious. 

How much sleep do you get?
What short term 'hacks' do you have at your disposal that let you accomplish more with less charge?
What foundational development (diet, exercise, sleep ahead of time etc,) if applicable, do you practice in order to be able to function on less sleep when you need to do so?

EDIT: I butchered this poll, but I can't edit it. If there are any mods out there, please change *the last three options to "Less than 4 hours,"* and change the second *"6-8 hours, with caffeine, with nap(s)" to " 6-8 hours, with caffeine."* Thank you. Forever indebted.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I'm on my phone and cant do the poll right now, but I'll answer your question.
Hours of sleep: I'm so sleep deprived nowadays that I sleep about 10 hrs. Unless I have to wake up early. School is a sleep killer for me because there is so much I can be doing. My sleep schedule is also extremely messed up. 

I think I need 9 hrs of sleep to function properly, but that is without taking sleep deprivatiin inti account.

I do not like coffee and do not rely on caffeine. I can usually stay up if I am busy/doing something, even if I am tired. I usually do not crash like many people do. During emergencies, I use sugar like candy, usually chocolates.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Double.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't have a schedule. Sleeping enough is extremely important to me (illnesses). I don't usually have anything better to do in the evenings, plus I'm most often really tired by 10 pm, so I just go to sleep and preferably wake up when I feel like it. Occasionally I suffer from insomnia, and then I stay awake longer than I normally would, watching movies or browsing the internet. Usually the insomnia will resolve itself in a few weeks. 

I'm unable to take naps and I don't drink a lot of caffeine drinks. I never noticed they make any difference, anyway.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

All I know is nothing has ever been stable with me. Umm so nowadays, I sleep 6 hours or more, depends. I exercise for 10-15 mins when I wake up, then take full vitamin B [with a little vitamin C] twice a day... or else I won't be able to walk or get up of bed XD In addition to that, I don't drink coffee but I'm sugar addict [maybe it's related here] I can even taste the tiny percentage of sugar in non-very-sugar-ish food. I used to have narcolepsy; I now take 1-2 hour naps after lunch [and I used to mock my grandparents for it and oppose them... aah the irony :') ] Anywhos, this is how I feel human with acceptable amount of energy. I happen to be almost 20 and yey I already live this way !!

According to your OP question, suppose elements from my first paragraph are missing: 
-No exercise: Meh. 
-Less than 6 hours sleep: no big deal, a little energetic.
-Consecutive less than 6 hours sleep: hyper mode... which eventually shuts down after few days only to enter into hibernation.
-Lesser/no sugar: depression, anxiety....
-No nap: tiresome/torturous/drained of life

 How to deal with the daily life if those elements vary:
I like outdoors and seeing people, but not for an entire day. Then my life would literally be sucked out of me. So I usually take more vitamins if I'm about to go to a long road trip/adventurous day and blah, also take sugar based edible things with me. Excuse myself for a 5-10 mins nap. Listen to 1-2 energetic songs with the earphones. Basically, make myself stay awake as much as I can. And if I don't wanna go somewhere or know it won't stimulate me then I simply don't go from the first place.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

7 - 9 hours of sleep.
I do not rely on caffeine. 
If I can't sleep, I try a different "position" (e.g. turning upside down, adjusting temperature), or have a glass of milk.

No matter how tired I am, I can function pretty well. I am a morning person.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

4-6 hours of sleep on pure willpower :frustrating:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Sleep is important to me. On work days, I get 5-7 hours of sleep. When I don't work, I usually get 7-10 hours.
I try not to take naps unless I'm brutally exhausted, and I avoid caffeine completely, especially to compensate.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

7 - 9 hours of sleep generally. Naps if I feel like it's necessary, and plenty of coffee because I love the mental rush.


----------



## CosmoFaerie (Jul 26, 2014)

I sleep at least twelve hours per night if I don't have to get up for anything the next day.

Hack: I'm narcoleptic. :tongue:


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

I must say that I'm a little surprised by the results :laughing:

I expected half of the NTs to be workaholics, running on 3 and 4 hours sleep for days on end, a neverending cycle of caffeine overload as you lay out your world domination plans.

Maybe this speaks for NTJs more... but even so I've been surprised.:tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I try for 8, I usually feel too groggy the next day if I get less than that. Less than that and I nap sometimes. If I sleep for longer than 8 I feel kinda sluggish and like I need to do more work that day to make up for being a vegetable. lol. I drink coffee daily for the most part. 


The Real McCoy said:


> I must say that I'm a little surprised by the results :laughing:
> 
> I expected half of the NTs to be workaholics, running on 3 and 4 hours sleep for days on end, a neverending cycle of caffeine overload as you lay out your world domination plans.
> 
> Maybe this speaks for NTJs more... but even so I've been surprised.:tongue:


But the plans won't work out right if they're planned with a tired mind...


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I voted _4-6 hours, with caffeine_, but it's more like 3-5 hours.


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

I get 4-6 hours during the week without caffeine. Sometimes naps.

The naps I take are short. I sit in a chair, hold something (a pencil/utensil) over something solid on the ground (a bowl/plate/hard floor), and just start to doze. When I lose grip of the object and it falls, it makes a loud sound and wakes me up. It's pretty effective.

I also sleep a lot on the weekends, so the 4-6 hours isn't an average once you put the 18ish hours in there.

I make it through the week with sheer determination.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Growing up it used to be 3-5 hours with naps (usually in class). Now it's usually about 5-8 hours depending on the night during the week with caffeine and on the weekends I tend to sleep a lot to make up the difference.


----------

